# Aikidou Kakejiku for Customer



## kakejiku (Oct 17, 2011)

Just thought I would post this scroll I just completed for a customer.   I should get some more done this week. I am having a rough time getting the picture to upload, but here is link to the post on the blog...http://wallscroll.blogspot.com/2011/10/aikidou-calligraphy-scroll-for-dojo.html


----------



## Jenna (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope you spellchecked that! 

Nah I am just joking.  You are producing nice work.


----------



## kakejiku (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, I used the traditional Japanese Romaji form to write the word Aikidou. In Japanese there is a long vowel sound in the last character which is denoted by writing a u after the vowel...but most of you Aikido practitioners probably already know that...And I do understand that in USA it is normally written as Aikido...

For good or bad I tend to try and stay more pure to the traditional Japanese pronunciations and writing, even if it goes against what is commonly done in America.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 18, 2011)

kakejiku said:


> Actually, I used the traditional Japanese Romaji form to write the word Aikidou. In Japanese there is a long vowel sound in the last character which is denoted by writing a u after the vowel...but most of you Aikido practitioners probably already know that...And I do understand that in USA it is normally written as Aikido...
> 
> For good or bad I tend to try and stay more pure to the traditional Japanese pronunciations and writing, even if it goes against what is commonly done in America.


You are a purist then.  I like that you are sticking with tradition.  It is difficult to accurately anglicise from other language systems and I admire your effort and wish you success.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 19, 2011)

There's actually a few different ways of doing it, each with their own supporters. The one used here "ou" can be seen as incorrect, as it is actually the combination of two distinct sounds ("o" and "u"), rather than the truly long "o" sound, giving a pronunciation of "Ai Ki Doh Ooh", instead of "Ai Ki Doh Oh", which is more accurate. That I have seen written as a double "o", leading to "Aikidoo", but due to a Western reading leaving that as "Aiki Doo", it's not entirely trustworthy either. The last, and probably most accurate, is to simply use an accent over the "o", extending the sound of that letter/syllable, with a writing of "Aikid*ó*"

Of course, that's if we're going to get technical...


----------



## HammockRider (Oct 20, 2011)

It looks really cool. Good job.


----------



## kakejiku (Oct 21, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> It looks really cool. Good job.



Thanks...There is a new post with the writing in Full Cursive as well at the blog...and to you Aikidouka &#38929;&#24373;&#12426;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356; (Ganbarinasai...hang in there/work hard)


----------

